# Phrag. Jason Fischer 'Red Hawk'



## Drorchid (Sep 1, 2010)

I still think that this is one of the best Red Phragmipedium hybrids out there. This is an example of an excellent 2N form:







I decided to cross it onto our Phrag. Fritz Schomburg 'Peach Sorbet' Hopefully we will increase the size and inherit some of the dark red from Jason Fischer:






Robert


----------



## Shiva (Sep 1, 2010)

Lovely! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Jorch (Sep 1, 2010)

can't wait to see the offspring


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 1, 2010)

You're right about the red hybrid.


----------



## e-spice (Sep 1, 2010)

Gorgeous!



Drorchid said:


> I still think that this is one of the best Red Phragmipedium hybrids out there.



I don't think there is any question that Jason Fischer is the prettiest red hybrid. Is there anything else even close? That being said, there are others that are more fun for me to grow. Hybrids with longifolium in the background (like Don Wimber) seem so much easier to grow.

e-spice


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 1, 2010)

That should be a good cross. Too bad we have to wait several years before we see the flower.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 2, 2010)

That is one great Jason Fischer bloom !!:drool:!! (hope mine will be nearly as nice)!
Curious about the outcome of this cross!!! Jean


----------



## Bolero (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow!!!


----------



## Roy (Sep 2, 2010)

NY Eric will be living on your doorstep waiting for the seedling release.......


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2010)

http://www.phragweb.info/phragmiped...+Fischer&photo_type=P&photo=True&detail=False

While Jason Fischer is an outstanding cross; I consider it a stepping stone. This is IMO the best red phrag, [to date].


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 2, 2010)

NYEric said:


> http://www.phragweb.info/phragmiped...+Fischer&photo_type=P&photo=True&detail=False
> 
> While Jason Fischer is an outstanding cross; I consider it a stepping stone. This is IMO the best red phrag, [to date].



Even though Asuko Fischer is nice; I would not call it a "Red" flower, it is more a dark pink to maroon.

3 hybrids that I would call "Red" that may rival a Phrag. Jason Ficher are:

Phrag. Windsor Castle (= Elizabeth Castle x besseae):






Phrag. Scarlet O'Hara (= Jason Fischer x besseae); 3 examples:
















and Phrag. Robert C. Silich (= Jason Fischer x Mem. Dick Clements):











Robert


----------



## eOrchids (Sep 2, 2010)

Damn!

Red intensity overload!!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2010)

Hmmm. I hadn't noticed the dark pink to maroon phrag category at any orchid judgings yet! oke: 

BTW, you're really killing me!


----------



## toddybear (Sep 2, 2010)

Yummy!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 2, 2010)

The second Scarlet O'Hara has an orange tinge to my eye. But they are all wonderful reds.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Sep 2, 2010)

:snore: damn red phrags all look alike...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 2, 2010)

I'll take one of each please.


----------



## Jorch (Sep 2, 2010)

I love the Windsor Castle! First time I've heard of that cross and seen a pix of it. I'm in love.. :smitten:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm eager to see the results of your proposed cross. And wow! That Robert C. Silich is just amazing...:drool:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 3, 2010)

PaphMadMan said:


> :snore: damn red phrags all look alike...


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 3, 2010)

Awsome Robert!!!!!

Ramon


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 4, 2010)

e-spice said:


> Gorgeous! I don't think there is any question that Jason Fischer is the prettiest red hybrid. Is there anything else even close? That being said, there are others that are more fun for me to grow. Hybrids with longifolium in the background (like Don Wimber) seem so much easier to grow. e-spice


Boy do I find that to be true for me too!



PaphMadMan said:


> :snore: damn red phrags all look alike...





NYEric said:


>


:rollhappy::rollhappy: if I had & could grow any of the above that could sure narrow down the number of phrags I have!


----------



## Hera (Sep 4, 2010)

The reds are incredible, could you imagine a room full of bloomers:drool:


----------

